# My First Ever Smoked Turducken (definitely won't be the last)



## buggerritt (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been wanting to do a turducken for a couple years and finally took the leap. I read all I could read about it and just went for it.

For starters, after deboning all 3 birds, I brined them with pineapple juice, kosher salt, brown sugar, ginger, allspice, black pepper, marjoram, and thyme for 2 days.

For the stuffing, I added a stick of smoked butter, stock made from the bones of all 3 birds, diced celery, onion, apple, zest from one large orange, a lb of browned zesty hot Bob Evan's sausage, dried cranberries, and dried apricot. I also added a mixture of roasted garlic, fresh marjoram, thyme, sage, rosemary, himalayan pink salt, and black pepper.













CameraZOOM-20130330143215650.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 31, 2013






Layer of stuffing in the turkey













CameraZOOM-20130330144511423.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 31, 2013






The duck, another layer of stuffing, and the chicken













CameraZOOM-20130330145229453.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 31, 2013






Final layer of stuffing













CameraZOOM-20130330145353784.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 31, 2013






Stitched up the back and rubbed the remaining roasted garlic mixture on the outside of the bird.













CameraZOOM-20130330151539734.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 31, 2013






Then I started it in a preheated oven for 30 minutes at 500 (to kick start getting it out of the danger zone). I made a mistake that I will never do again. I should have used a lifting rack in the roasting pan. What happened was the back of the bird stuck to the pan and when I moved it to the smoker, the back had opened up. It still came out amazing but, not catwalk worthy.













CameraZOOM-20130330160403422.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 31, 2013






Smoking at 275, in the MES 40 with mailbox mod and pitmaster's choice in the AMNPS (lit at both ends), after 2-1/2 hours, it had reached 145 degrees internally but, it took a total of 7-1/2 hours to reach 165 all the way around.













CameraZOOM-20130330225628804.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 31, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130330225955180.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 31, 2013






Every bite of meat was so juicy and tender that you probably wouldn't even require teeth to eat it.













CameraZOOM-20130330230316861.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 31, 2013






This was pure meat candy. 10 guests devoured about 20 lbs of meat, in 2 hours.













CameraZOOM-20130330231206711.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 31, 2013






All I was left with was 2 drumsticks and a thigh. Even the skin was phenomenal.













CameraZOOM-20130331242947881.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 31, 2013)

I love turducken!! That looks great.


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter


----------



## geerock (Mar 31, 2013)

Buggerritt
I've cooked my share of turducken, but never smoked one.  That recipe looks great!  The next time I have a get together that thing is going on the menu.  Hope you don't mind if I try your recipe word for word so I can taste what you've shown.   Great looking pics.  Gotta go....I'm drooling on my keyboard.


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 31, 2013)

Are you kidding? I'd be honored.


----------

